# salt creek



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

Havnt been up that way for about three years. How does it look for the opener. We are walk in hunters?


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I was out there thursday and lets just say there was sh## load of ducks. With few geese.
And yes a few coots. I took a couple pic's but it doesn't even show half of birds and this was west of the point.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

How much you want to bet it does not look like that today! Hope the kids shot well. At least they had fun educating them if they did not shoot well. 10Tenner


----------



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

looks like me and the mudboat club will be up there on opener. it sucks for the people that have spent so much time and money to scout to have it givin up on a public forum


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

10Tenner said:


> How much you want to bet it does not look like that today! Hope the kids shot well. At least they had fun educating them if they did not shoot well. 10Tenner


Ya your right! I bet all the ducks in the state have flown away! Ever since this blasted youth hunt started the duck hunting has gone to crap! That is why I only hunt one day a year(the opener). After that it's just a lost cause because a large portion of the birds leave and what birds do stay around are highly educated!

Sarcasm here!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

mooseknuckle said:


> looks like me and the mudboat club will be up there on opener. it sucks for the people that have spent so much time and money to scout to have it givin up on a public forum


Boo Hoo


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

duck jerky said:


> Boo Hoo


LOL!!!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

hotspot said:


> 10Tenner said:
> 
> 
> > How much you want to bet it does not look like that today! Hope the kids shot well. At least they had fun educating them if they did not shoot well. 10Tenner
> ...


Ya it really sucks to see those dang kids have so much fun they smile and tell stories all night after the hunt.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> Ya your right! I bet all the ducks in the state have flown away! Ever since this blasted youth hunt started the duck hunting has gone to crap! That is why I only hunt one day a year(the opener). After that it's just a lost cause because a large portion of the birds leave and what birds do stay around are highly educated!
> 
> Sarcasm here!


You left some birds out! Geese! They are dumber than coots!

Sarcasm here as well!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

10Tenner said:


> > Ya your right! I bet all the ducks in the state have flown away! Ever since this blasted youth hunt started the duck hunting has gone to crap! That is why I only hunt one day a year(the opener). After that it's just a lost cause because a large portion of the birds leave and what birds do stay around are highly educated!
> >
> > Sarcasm here!
> 
> ...


Bro, we still got Pelicans!!! Easy to hit as they are slow and decoy to a bucket of fish!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mooseknuckle said:


> looks like me and the mudboat club will be up there on opener. it sucks for the people that have spent so much time and money to scout to have it givin up on a public forum


I can certainly appreciate the sentiment, but do you really think that a state owned WMA just 5 minutes outside of town can be considered a top secret? Do people really spend lots of time scouting for ducks preseason to a 4-month long hunt?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> mooseknuckle said:
> 
> 
> > looks like me and the mudboat club will be up there on opener. it sucks for the people that have spent so much time and money to scout to have it givin up on a public forum
> ...


You're missing the point Huge. It isn't a secret spot, but with as lazy as a lot of hunters are their scouting consists of jumping on a few forums. A post like this with pictures is a flashing neon sign to attract the ones too lazy to go scout for themselves.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

You do have a point greenheadslayer, and mooseknuckle, but it is tough to scout out any PUBLIC WMA and think you will have it to YOURSELF on the opener. Too many people on opening day, and some aren't educated enough to have any ethics. The lazy hunters will quit going out after the first couple of weekends anyhow. I think it is great that guys will share some information about where some birds are. That is one of the reasons this forum is here for. It is not just a bragging board.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

cootsrfun2shoot said:


> You do have a point greenheadslayer, and mooseknuckle, but it is tough to scout out any PUBLIC WMA and think you will have it to YOURSELF on the opener. Too many people on opening day, and some aren't educated enough to have any ethics. The lazy hunters will quit going out after the first couple of weekends anyhow. I think it is great that guys will share some information about where some birds are. That is one of the reasons this forum is here for. It is not just a bragging board.


I can't speak for anyone else, but IMO the problem is, 2,3,400 yards can make all the difference in the world. By putting up a picture you are showing EVERYONE exactly where the birds are sitting. I am happy to let people know when Cutler Marsh has a bunch of birds in, but there is no way I am going to tell them where to set up, nor will I post pictures that show where the birds are. The internet scouters will have to figure that much out on their own.

Put me down as one who does consider this type of thing hot spotting and inappropriate.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't understand "hot spotting" all that well I guess. It doesn't make much sense.

I do know that there are a number of internet scouters that don't put in the time themselves to locate hunting areas of their own. 

I know that folks take pics sometimes without thinking and sometimes on purpose showing the area that they hunt, sometimes with descriptions of where they are hunting on top of it and sometimes not. 

I guess if the person(s) that "give too much away" are willing to do so, I would hope to think that with the increased pressure of bubba internet scouters that they would descriminate a little better for their next pics they post. If they don't care, I guess I don't either. 

There's not too many "secret spots" that I know of anymore, but.......I do like to avoid at all costs, elbow to elbow combat hunting or fishing and pictures or verbal descriptions of areas on the internet that can be identified easily does create problems.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I am not worried about it being over run Heck I hope everyone shows up for the opener it will be a blast The more the merrier.


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

I am pretty sure that most people will go where they go. This post will convince very little people to change their hunting spot. I have a spot that I go for the opener that is very specific and I only go there on the opener. I invite all my friends to come cause it is big and relatively little pressure for an opener. It is on public ground and I am surprised that the closest hunters to us are usually boaters 200 yards away. Yeah its a muddy mucky hike but its worth it. 

I will say that it is on the PSG but that is it.  Hope you salt creekers push them over to us.


----------



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

To each his own i suppose. Waterfowl hunting is my big game hunting in the passion sense. Top secret? No that wasnt mentioned. As far as sharing certain spots. I know a thousand people who wouldnt share there elk hunting spots as for me being one of them. So if i were to share your elk hunting spot you would feel the same way. With scouting and money spent and elk of which also has about a four month hunting season for archery? I dont see a diiference


----------



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

Good luck to you hunters out there.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Is hotspotting like tattletelling? A guy takes a pic from the main road of some ducks and the "big secret spot" is out to the world. Come on gimme a break. Scouting takes more work than a quick drive by on a public road. I dont want anyone to talk about or send in any pics from bear river, farmington bay, the spur, reeder canal, or salt creek because these are my "hotspots". Yes I being sarcastic right now,and I know some of you don't like it. This is a public forum and a guy can SHARE any info he sees fit. I see a lot of guys really give out some great info to people who are asking for help. Thanks to all you guys who are willing to SHARE what we have to get others involved in this sport. For you that don't like it well I guess we all have our own opinions, and can SHARE them.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^^this thread is the waterfowl section we all know and love.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mooseknuckle said:


> I know a thousand people who wouldnt share there elk hunting spots as for me being one of them. So if i were to share your elk hunting spot you would feel the same way. With scouting and money spent and elk of which also has about a four month hunting season for archery? I don't see a difference


Elk hunt has a 4-month season?? No single hunt lasts over a month, correct? 
Differences:
1-Most elk hunts are 10 days long or so vs 4 months or 12x longer.
2-There is likely 20x more elk habitat than huntable waterfowl area, just a guess, but there are only so many places a duck hunter can go relatively speaking.
3-The length of season also makes for a bid difference as far as where birds are in September vs January, just because they were there last week two weeks from now may be very different whereas the individual elk hunts are the same season especially the non LE hunts.
4-This was taken from a main road similar to taking a pic of elk right on Hwy 40 in Fruitland. 
5-Waterfowl are migrating and different type of birds coming through each month may use totally different marshes.
I could go on, but I don't think it is necessary. I think it is very different personally.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

They're ducks! Not elk or deer. A huge difference. There are millions of them. And it's. A public WMA. You can't hotspot a WMA.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> They're ducks! Not elk or deer. A huge difference. There are millions of them. And it's. A public WMA. You can't hotspot a WMA.


I forgot that detail.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> They're ducks! Not elk or deer. A huge difference. There are millions of them. And it's. A public WMA. You can't hotspot a WMA.


This can be true and false at the same time. While I generally agree that the picture is not hurting a thing, I would disagree that WMA's can't be hotspotted. There are plenty of times one will be producing better than the other and it is typically when word gets out that the one producing gets slammed and in a day the hunting goes to the crapper. I see it happen all the time. Usually guys bragging/hotspotting that cause this to happen. I like the pics and hearing the reports but no need to give specifics on the net. If you need to, pm, no need to make a good opportunity disappear by bragging on here you shot a few birds. o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dave B said:


> If you need to, pm, no need to make a good opportunity disappear by bragging on here you shot a few birds. o-||


 But, he was shooting his camera, not his Benelli!? J/k :mrgreen:


----------



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> mooseknuckle said:
> 
> 
> > I know a thousand people who wouldnt share there elk hunting spots as for me being one of them. So if i were to share your elk hunting spot you would feel the same way. With scouting and money spent and elk of which also has about a four month hunting season for archery? I don't see a difference
> ...


Actually the archery elk hunt started august 18th and goes into december? longer then ten days? i think that would be correct. i didnt bother to read the rest of the post cause frankly you were wrong in the first sentence.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mooseknuckle said:


> Actually the archery elk hunt started august 18th and goes into december? longer then ten days? i think that would be correct. i didnt bother to read the rest of the post cause frankly you were wrong in the first sentence.


At least you are consistent at avoiding info, but hopefully you are not out still hunting three weeks past the end of your hunt, this may explain the disconnect in our discussion, frankly speaking:


> General archery spike elk Aug. 18-Sept. 7
> General archery any bull elk Aug. 18-Sept. 14


BTW I saw a big group of ducks just off of SR201 at about 13th West, but don't tell anyone else!!!!


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Man Huge I was going to throw my layout boat in that area on opening day! Thanks for ruining my hunt. I'm telling everyone that you are "hotspotting" my secret. LOL :O>>: Now I feel sick


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't worry, I have an extra special one for you and they are loaded in there, I will write it backwards so the goofy guys won't understand. 512-I no gnidliub sserpxe nicarema. !kcul dooG


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

That will keep the bubbas out for sure. I do have an extra layout boat if u want to join in the whackfest!! Then we can post up a ton of pics and say we got em out at S_LT CR__K. Shhh


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

The extended elk hunt goes well into november


----------

